

How to Bypass SMS Verification of Any Website/Service - luck87
http://www.effecthacking.com/2015/07/how-to-bypass-sms-verification-verify-sms.html

======
RaitoBezarius
Those numbers are most of the time flagged as "fake" or "shared" by big
websites. So, this click bait is kinda outdated, I think.

Furthermore, iirc, Google has a limit of numbers that you can reuse.

You can create at most ~5 accounts with the same phone number. As those
websites are used by ~100+ people, you can quite imagine that those numbers
are flagged very quickly.

Thus, useless.

